# Stargazing live



## Vivjen (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know how many of you can get BBC TV, or are interested in astronomy, but I am watching Star-gazing live; with fantastic videos of exploding sun-spots; aurora boreal is, and two astronauts! Love it!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you have a link to their web site for the live viewing?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 8, 2014)

All I can find is the normal BBC link; www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b019h4g8
Or Stargazinglive , on BBC i-player


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll have a look later, exploding sun spots auroras and astronauts seems to be my kind of entertainment lately.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

I went to the site, and although it's a great one I'm a bit upset that there weren't any exploding astronaut clips.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the BBC...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Vivjen.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 9, 2014)

We get a lot of BBC programs on our Public channel. I watch a lot of programs on our science channel that shows views of the
universe.

I'll check out the BBC kink too, thanks.

I'm with Phil on the exploding astronauts.:lol:


----------

